# Rainbow Frogs



## ChadS (Feb 5, 2016)

There are some rainbow frogs at my lps and I was wonder I was wondering if I could put them with bettas and guppies


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

ChadS said:


> There are some rainbow frogs at my lps and I was wonder I was wondering if I could put them with bettas and guppies


I'm not 100% sure but I'm going to guess these are dyed african clawed frogs. In that case, no you cannot house them together. African clawed frogs will grow huge and eat your betta. You can add african dwarf frogs, which look similar when they are young but are entirely different. I'm not aware of any other 100% aquatic frogs that can be kept with bettas.


----------



## ChadS (Feb 5, 2016)

They look less than an inch long when I saw them,not like something that will grow big. They are also just whiteish pink,not dyed probably. But they are called rainbow frogs


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are African Clawed Frogs. Their eyes are bulging and on top of their heads.

If they are Betta-compatible they are African Dwarf Frogs and their eyes will be on the side of their heads. You need a 10 gallon if you already have Guppies and a Betta. They are very social and do not do well in groups of less than three so that's the minimum number to provide for them properly.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

ChadS said:


> They look less than an inch long when I saw them,not like something that will grow big. They are also just whiteish pink,not dyed probably. But they are called rainbow frogs


I'm still going to say there are probably african clawed frogs. It doesn't matter that they are small now. Baby animals are always small, but they still can grow a lot larger, that's not something that you can tell just by looking. 

I've never seen an african dwarf frog that is dyed, but I've seen lots of african clawed frogs that are dyed. I'll put pictures below. The first will be an african dwarf frog, and the second will be an african clawed frog.

Just think, if you accidentally buy an african clawed frog it WILL get big and it WILL kill and eat all of your guppies and betta. Do you want to risk that? And yes you will need a large tank. How many guppies do you have right now?


----------



## ChadS (Feb 5, 2016)

I just have 3 guppies in my 10 gallon tank. And the second picture really looks like the one I saw,so I'll get an African dwarf frog probably.

Also,do African dwarf frogs so good with guppies?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get at least three or they will suffer. They need the support of other ADF to feel secure and exhibit natural behavior. They also need a place to hide; a terra cotta pot with the hole plugged will work. They eat frozen bloodworms and other frozen foods in addition to soft tadpole and frog bites.

I have six in my 10 gallon with my Betta, Guthrie, and some smaller fish. I had two but their behavior is much more outgoing since I added four more.

You'll love them.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

ChadS said:


> I just have 3 guppies in my 10 gallon tank. And the second picture really looks like the one I saw,so I'll get an African dwarf frog probably.
> 
> Also,do African dwarf frogs so good with guppies?


Awesome! Your setup should be great. The african dwarf frog should be totally fine with guppies, they aren't aggressive frogs. Buy 3+ of them as was mentioned before. They're pretty easy to care for so getting more than one wont really make any difference in term of care, except going through food a little more quickly.


----------

